# Scratch built "Guardian Of Forever" light up model



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Just finished making a light up *Guardian Of Forever* as seen in the classic Star Trek series episode "The City On The Edge Of Forever":










































Card front:








Card Back:









Custom display card by Toyroom

Steve


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Super Job,:thumbsup: thanks for sharing your work, what did you use for the white lense and lights. Looks Great.:wave:


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks 
The front surface is a combo of modeling clay, spray foam and resin with small round white truck running board lights recessed just under the surface so the lights can shine through.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

What a cool idea :thumbsup: Nicely done, Steve!


----------



## Les Walker (Feb 9, 2010)

And this one too! GREAT job!


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks 

Here are a few more pics of it:
























I tried to make it as accurate as possible right down to the sparkles seen in the dirt:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool idea! I've always wanted to see that done.

However, I have to admit that this picture made me hungry for some Keebler cookies with lots of chocolate:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Very cool idea! I've always wanted to see that done.
> 
> However, I have to admit that this picture made me hungry for some Keebler cookies with lots of chocolate:


LOL


----------

